# cost of cultured stone



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've run across some Owens Corning drystack ledgestone and wondering what the typical cost for the product is? Does it come in the short pallet boxes and how much is in a box? The OC site didn't list these specifics or I couldn't find it


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

8 to 12 per sqft from what i remember, depending on style


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

My neck of the woods youre looking at avg price of around $70-75 per 12/sq ft box


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

how much is in a 'crate' (palletized box)?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

These questions are what your local distributor is for. Seriously.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

recently i had an outdoor fireplace i did.the homeowner wanted drystack ledgestone.i lined them up with an owens corning dealer in wichita.the price for the stone and corners came in at 2600 and change.she said it was alot more than she wanted to spend,and asked if i knew of any others.i turned her on to an other stone manufacturer in wichita.original rock replicas,my dad and i had a franchise with them.he sold her the same type stone,for 1200 and change,and it looked just as good or better than owens corning.


----------



## Rybit (Jul 23, 2008)

When you meet or talk with the local distributor, make sure you ask about coverage. Some stones are packed 10 or 12 feet based on a grout joint, some are based on drystack. I use 20% as the factor if I am estimating a drystack job that calls for stone the manufacturer packs as a "grouted" product for coverage. By the same token I know I gain 20% when doing it the other way.

I also discuss with the buider or homeowner waste. I use 5% minumim. It really isn't good when I come up 10-20 feet short and can't get material for a few weeks. That means the last draw is sitting there, waiting on product so I can finish, collect the (hopefully) profit and move on. It's usually a few feet up in the gable, and I'm running short of scaffold for the next job, so I tear down and put it back up, or (ugh) rent some for the other job.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

stacker said:


> i turned her on to an other stone manufacturer in wichita.


Hey Stacker, who's the 'other guy' in Wichita? You can pm me if you want.
Thanks!


----------

